# 1990 Rocky Mountain Summit



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a lead on a 1990 Rocky Mountain Summit early last week. Contacted the original owner and decided to pay him a visit. Yesterday I took this steel Canadian throroughbred to its new home. Its in a very nice shape, except some shoe rub on the elevated chainstay and some tiny chips here and there.

The non stock items are the saddle, quickreleases, bar-ends and the v-brakes ofcourse. I have the original brakes and quickreleases also, which will find its way back again onto this bike. Fork, stem, steerer and seatpost are all original Syncros branded parts. Drivetrain consists out off M730/732/735 XT components and ST-M091 controls on the handlebars.

Im looking forward to some nicer weather (snow and rain the last days), to give it a nice spin.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sweetness. Keep it.

Or at least flog it a bit to see if you like it....then keep it.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Very nice and unique. I don't think they made many of those.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I love the thin double down tubes. Very sweet ride. The Syncros foks are also classic.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a thing for bikes with elevated chainstays and that might just be the nicest one i've ever seen. It seems like the double downtubes might helpt stiffen the bottom bracket.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Need some original spec tires too now, or at least, correct era. Ritchey MegaBite Harddrive 2.1 or Overdrive 2.0s would be correct for rocky mountain that year. I'd offer you a set but I'm saving mine for a future rocky resto, if I ever get the RIGHT rocky I want to do up to original spec. I might be able to arrange original spec saddle, bottom bracket and grips though.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

You won't find many of those around any more because they were made with SUPER thin gauge Prestige, and many of the folded at the middle of the top tube when crashed and the bars whipped around and smacked the frame. They were the initial bike of choice of the Quebec contingent of Team Rocky Mountain for the year they were produced (0 or 91 I believe)...the team all finished the year on Stratos or Cirrus frames because the team bikes broke.

Ride it carefully, but ride it well. Awesome bike!

rb


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

richieb said:


> You won't find many of those around any more because they were made with SUPER thin gauge Prestige, and many of the folded at the middle of the top tube when crashed and the bars whipped around and smacked the frame. They were the initial bike of choice of the Quebec contingent of Team Rocky Mountain for the year they were produced (0 or 91 I believe)...the team all finished the year on Stratos or Cirrus frames because the team bikes broke.
> 
> Ride it carefully, but ride it well. Awesome bike!
> 
> rb


Thin gauge? The weight of the frame would let you think otherwise ;-) Im in general a smooth rider, so I don't see any troubles ahead.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jeroen said:


> Thin gauge? The weight of the frame would let you think otherwise ;-) Im in general a smooth rider, so I don't see any troubles ahead.


Giving yourself an awful lot of credit don't you think?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

At least one survived till 1993 in the canada's capital region. Can't remember who owned it but he was a CORBA member in 1991 which is where I first saw the bike (by their booth at the ottawa bike show that year), and I passed him near champlain lookout on ridge road, going the opposite direction a year or so later when I had my rocky mountain stratos.


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Jeroen,
congratulatios to this wonderful bike!
You might know, that I am looking for such a bike since a couple of years.

Here is a picture of a friend of mines 1990 summit. The paint job is a little bit different to yours. Is that pearl white or bright white on your frame?

Best,
Bert


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

bert serotta said:


> Hello Jeroen,
> congratulatios to this wonderful bike!
> You might know, that I am looking for such a bike since a couple of years.
> 
> ...


Bert,

long time, no speak!!

Mine is bright white/red. The one you picture is the same as in the catalog. I thought the catalog version was a pre-production version or so, and they decided to change the paintsceme a little when it hit the production. Now it seems thats not the case. Interesting.

I still need to make some time to investigate the whole bike, give it a good check-up and getting it on the trails anytime soon. Looking forward to that!


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Jeroen,

you have been absent in the german classic-forum for a long time, maybe thats the reason...

The paintscheme of your summit is really interesting. All the summits i know are painted like the one on my picture. They are all pearlwhite/red. Hmm, maybe yours is the version for the north american market  

But nevertheless...enjoy riding it!

Bert

PS: Here is another 1990 summit...NOS...hanging in a german bikeshop, but unfortunately not for sale.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm glad we talked you into that thing Jer.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I just noticed the different cable routing on the catalog model, oposed to the routing on both the bikes Bert posted and my own:


----------

